

Why Stack Exchange (Still) Believes in Private Offices - davidism
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2015/01/why-we-still-believe-in-private-offices

======
m_myers
Already submitted (with a trailing slash):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8899560](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8899560)

~~~
davidism
Honest mistake on my part, thanks for linking it.

